# Stage 2 was a great finish!! No Spoiler.



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

what another great finish!!! love days like today.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Happy for the winner! Best day of his career so far.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Stupid dog owner could have ruined it.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Nail biter of a finish...I didn't think he'd make it.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Peter Sagan is a beast. Too bad he came up short and didn't show his celebration.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Awesome finish.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Skewer said:


> Peter Sagan is a beast. Too bad he came up short and didn't show his celebration.


Hey! I thought it was "no spoiler".


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Looked like Martin was bleeding thru his jersey at the beginning of the stage...that dude is hard to even line up today. Kudos to big Ted King too!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Skewer said:


> Stupid dog owner could have ruined it.


Anyone who lets a dog loose at the TdF, or any bike race, should be shot at the side of the road. How soon we forget Joaqium Agostinho -

Joaquim Agostinho - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

EuroSVT said:


> Looked like Martin was bleeding thru his jersey at the beginning of the stage...that dude is hard to even line up today. Kudos to big Ted King too![/QUOTE
> Yeah, I noticed that too. Man, poor guy- hit by a car last year, gets crashed into by a countryman at TdF Stage 1...
> Good interview w/ King this morning, I was impressed.
> They said C-dale was down on manpower, did they just mean the injured riders or did someone abandon?


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

No one has abandoned as far as I know. Still 198 riders.

My hero of the day was Gautier. Descended like he was on a mission. I really thought Froome would over extended himself trying to catch him.

Stupid dog owner.


----------



## Floppybike (Jun 11, 2013)

You can follow the Tour de France in this blog----Blog


----------



## Eretz (Jul 21, 2012)

Everywhere you go it's taboo to discuss the Tour de France because there are "people" who haven't seen it yet. I gave up. It's Sunday evening and you can't even discuss Saturday's race, Stage 1 because Gawd forbid... someone hasn't seen it.

I went to the european forums to discuss actualities.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Eretz said:


> Everywhere you go it's taboo to discuss the Tour de France because there are "people" who haven't seen it yet. I gave up. It's Sunday evening and you can't even discuss Saturday's race, Stage 1 because Gawd forbid... someone hasn't seen it.
> 
> I went to the european forums to discuss actualities.


Just post the spoiler alert in the thread title. It's a good way to get in shape and make new friends.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Anyone who lets a dog loose at the TdF, or any bike race, should be shot at the side of the road. How soon we forget Joaqium Agostinho -
> 
> Joaquim Agostinho - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I agree. That was just complete disregard for peoples life. That could have taken out the whole front peleton. I was on the edge of my seat when that happened cursing at the owner.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Skewer said:


> Peter Sagan is a beast. Too bad he came up short and didn't show his celebration.


I agree. Peter Sagan almost has the whole package. Can climb, sprint, will have to wait to see how he TT. No doubt though, he is a horse of a beast. I was pulling for him.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I was hoping Voeckler was going to pull one in today, no go. It's early though.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I thought it was funny the commentators couldn't even identify which Radio Shack rider won the stage until he crossed the line.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

spookyload said:


> I thought it was funny the commentators couldn't even identify which Radio Shack rider won the stage until he crossed the line.


Was a transponder issue, someone swapped bikes... Everyone assumed the transponder was right.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Marc said:


> Was a transponder issue, someone swapped bikes... Everyone assumed the transponder was right.


So reliant on technology that they can't even visually recognize one of the prominent Belgian riders. So sad.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I hate people who walk their dogs without a leash! Firstly because it's dangerous to us cyclists, and secondly because I love dogs. Stupid, stupid, stupid!!! These people have crap for brains. How do you come to the conclusion that walking your dog without a leash to the TDF is a good idea? How? How in the world do these people come to this conclusion? :mad2:


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

SFTifoso said:


> I hate people who walk their dogs without a leash! Firstly because it's dangerous to us cyclists, and secondly because I love dogs. Stupid, stupid, stupid!!! These people have crap for brains. How do you come to the conclusion that walking your dog without a leash to the TDF is a good idea? How? How in the world do these people come to this conclusion? :mad2:


I remember a couple years ago Gilbert and half the field were taken out by a dog. He got up and made a threatening stance against the owner. It was in front of the guys daughter. Everyone one the board here was saying what a terrible person Gilbert was for doing it. Now this year everyone has a change of heart.
View attachment 283282


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

spookyload said:


> I remember a couple years ago Gilbert and half the field were taken out by a dog. He got up and made a threatening stance against the owner. It was in front of the guys daughter. Everyone one the board here was saying what a terrible person Gilbert was for doing it. Now this year everyone has a change of heart.
> View attachment 283282


I remember that. Too bad people with dogs who go watch The Tour aren't as bright as the rest of us. When I saw that white dog run out on Stage 02 I thought "Here we go again". Some people are just [email protected]


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

SFTifoso said:


> I hate people who walk their dogs without a leash! Firstly because it's dangerous to us cyclists, and secondly because I love dogs. Stupid, stupid, stupid!!! These people have crap for brains. How do you come to the conclusion that walking your dog without a leash to the TDF is a good idea? How? How in the world do these people come to this conclusion? :mad2:


In the first case...he may not have "come" to the TdF. The TdF may have come to this owner's doorstep. In the second case just because you have a leash doesn't mean you have any control over the dog...most dog owners I see in the USA are being walked by their dog and not the other way around. Third case, a leash probably would have caused a crash for certain given what happened. Without a leash, the dog was able to scamper across the street out of harm's way.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

If you watch the slo-mo replay,was Sagan that almost made first contact. With that guys bike skills he'd likely jump it 

(Was either Sagan or Moser)


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

EuroSVT said:


> If you watch the slo-mo replay,was Sagan that almost made first contact. With that guys bike skills he'd likely jump it
> 
> (Was either Sagan or Moser)


Sagan was wearing eye black...so you know what with the glare off the dog he was the only one able to see it.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

EuroSVT said:


> Looked like Martin was bleeding thru his jersey at the beginning of the stage...that dude is hard to even line up today. Kudos to big Ted King too!


I think it's ridiculous that Martin is racing. He had a concussion and some reports said he lost consciousness on the team bus after the stage, which is when they decided to take him to the hospital. Recommended treatment for a concussion is no athletic activity, nothing too mentally stimulating, and lots of rest until symptoms subside, followed by gradual easing back into activities to watch for recurrence of symptoms. I don't care how hard he is, he shouldn't be racing the day after a TBI. 

It seems that doctors employed by the team don't have the rider's best interests in mind. The same applies to doctors letting Horner finish the stage in 2011 after he was knocked out in a crash. You are not supposed to jump right back into such vigorous activity after a concussion, period. Sure, people have done it for years and many of them end up fine (at least in the short term), but it definitely increases the risk instead of promoting recovery.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Marc said:


> In the first case......*most dog owners I see in the USA are being walked by their dog and not the other way around*. Third case, a leash probably would have caused a crash for certain given what happened. *Without a leash, the dog was able to scamper across the street out of harm's way*.


when they start racing the TdF in the USA, your first observation might become relevant.

WITH a leash, the dog would not have been in the middle of the f**king road in the first place.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Sagan 2nd place again stage 3. Sucks, but this rider is a beast. Waiting to see victory celebration.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

JustTooBig said:


> when they start racing the TdF in the USA, your first observation might become relevant.
> 
> WITH a leash, the dog would not have been in the middle of the f**king road in the first place.


You cannot say that with any degree of certainty. You try to leash/collar a dog to restrain it and all manner of things can happen, even with otherwise well trained animals.

Imagine the carnage that would have ensued if that owner had his dog on one of those elastic leashes that everyone in the USA uses because of leash laws? It is easy to imagine a scenario where the entire peloton got crashed by the leash instead of the dog....which scampered out of the way and harmed no one.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Skewer said:


> Sagan 2nd place again stage 3. Sucks, but this rider is a beast. Waiting to see victory celebration.


Eh I wouldn't say "sucks" at all. It is nice having nail biter sprint finishes where the winner is not easily predicted before the race even starts. Like the one TdF year where every single sprint stage (and there were lots) was won by Cav.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

@ Nate, couldn't agree more. I'm a 5 time combat Veteran & understand TBI's all too well. Suppose that tomorrow during the TTT we'll see how messed up Martin is, but agree that he likely shouldn't have been cleared. I'm not an MD, but when you see someone bleeding through their jersey at the start of a stage...making that call is just common sense.

Congrat's to Cannondale Pro Cycling & Peter Sagan on maillot vert! At the stage III intermediate sprint I was shaking my head wondering wth Cannondale was doing, but in the end it worked out quite well


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Skewer said:


> Sagan 2nd place again stage 3. Sucks, but this rider is a beast. Waiting to see victory celebration.


maillot vert is not suckage, imo


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

EuroSVT said:


> maillot vert is not suckage, imo


It is great that Sagan has taken over the green jersey, but has to be killing him inside and his fans to bust out his first victory celebration.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Remind me how they handle s.t. issue in TTT with GC standings? 

Rephrased: Assume the TTT team winner will take yellow how do they decide how to give it out if multiple riders have same time?


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

You already know! I'm dying to see a victory dance too...just think with the chaos on stage 1 & King being injured pretty good, the team is having a hard time supporting his victory chase. It's going to be a good tour. Now that Sagan has green, I doubt it's coming off.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Marc said:


> You cannot say that with any degree of certainty. You try to leash/collar a dog to restrain it and all manner of things can happen, even with otherwise well trained animals.
> 
> Imagine the carnage that would have ensued if that owner had his dog on one of those elastic leashes that everyone in the USA uses because of leash laws? It is easy to imagine a scenario where the entire peloton got crashed by the leash instead of the dog....which scampered out of the way and harmed no one.


actually, I can make my assertion with the same amount of certainty you used when you previously stated, "_a leash probably would have caused a crash for certain given what happened_". I see you employing an interesting double standard, Marc.

And the "elastic leashes that everyone in the USA uses..." that you've referred to several times ------ they're not elastic. They're retractable, and they're NOT used by responsible dog owners. 

Your willingness to lump all dog owners together and make sweeping generalizations isn't helping your credibility, my friend. You may want to stick to a subject you actually know something about.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

JustTooBig said:


> actually, I can make my assertion with the same amount of certainty you used when you previously stated, "_a leash probably would have caused a crash for certain given what happened_". I see you employing an interesting double standard, Marc.
> And the "elastic leashes that everyone in the USA uses..." that you've referred to several times ------ they're not elastic. They're retractable, and they're NOT used by responsible dog owners.
> Your willingness to lump all dog owners together and make sweeping generalizations isn't helping your credibility, my friend. You may want to stick to a subject you actually know something about.


^^^^ Post of the week.


----------

